# Biryani Help Needed



## Shameez (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello everyone. I love old fashioned breyani but i have a fear of making it. Dont ask me why cause i dont know. Anyone care to share a fairly simple, straightforward, flop proof recipe with me?


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 1, 2012)

I am assuming you are referring to Biryani, I have never heard of Breyani before. 

It's basically a one pot dish with meat and rice.  You can use lamb or chicken to make the dish.  

Here is a rough recipe and it's nothing to be scared about although I will say that to make a perfect biryani is an art in itself.  I have had many bad versions of it and very few good versions of it and there are many steps involved but it's not hard, it just needs patience. 

Step 1:  Marinate the meat of your choice (lamb or whole chicken cut into peices) with some freshly grated ginger and garlic paste (1.5 tbsp).  I would suggest doing this overnight and keep it covered in the fridge. 

Step 2:  Chop 3 large onions and fry them until golden brown and crisp.  Drain on paper towels.  You can also do this step the night before

Step 3:  The day of making Biryani, blend 2 cups of plain yogurt and the fried onions and either 2 medium roma tomatoes or 3 tbsp of tomato sauce or puree.  Also add 3 tsps of freshly roasted and ground cumin seeds, 3 tsp of freshly roasted and ground corrainder seeds and 2 tsps of chili powder

Step 4:  Pour this blended mixture into the meat

Step 5:  Put 4 tbsp of oil in a pan and once it's hot, temper whole spices - 2 sticks of cinnamon, 6 cloves, 4 cardamom pods and two whole green chilies slit.  Once they splutter pour that into the meat, yogurt and spice mixture and stir to combine.  Add salt to your taste 

Step 6:  Add 1/4 cup of freshly chopped cilantro to this mixture and stir it and leave it for 30 minutes to marinate some more

Step 7:  Soak basmati rice (3 measuring cups) for 30 minutes

Step 8:  Bring a large pot filled with water to a boil.  Salt the water once it starts boiling.  Strain the water out of the rice and add the rice to the boiling water.  Cook it like you cook pasta - should be aldente

Step 9:  When rice looks like is aldente (almost cook but still a bit firm), strain them in a colander

Step 10:  Use a deep oven proof dish and layer the biryani.  First apply some oil to the base.  Then add some rice, followed by the marinated meat and yogurt mixture, followed by more rice and then meat finishing with the rice.  Sprinkle a few tbsp of milk on the rice.  Cover the pan tightly with a lid or foil

Step 11:  Preheat oven to 300 degrees and place the biryani dish.  Let it cook for atleast 2-3 hours.  I start at 300 and leave it for about an hour at that temperature and then the next 2 hours I drop it to 250 and allow it to cook slowly.  Yes after 3 hours of cooking the meat will be super tender

Step 12:  Enjoy with an Indian raita


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've only made it a couple of times. The recipe I used was vegetarian (eggplant was in it as I recall). I think it was in the Playboy's Guide to Entertaining...or something like that--one of the 1000+ cookbooks I bought at an auction. I have my cookbooks still packed, but it was a very good recipe and if I remember, once I unpack, I can post the particulars re: the book or PM you the recipe. It was quite easy to make.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm dying to make Biryani also but always have skipped over it worrying I will mess it up and be super disappointed. Perhaps I'll try it


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I'm dying to make Biryani also but always have skipped over it worrying I will mess it up and be super disappointed. Perhaps I'll try it


It is actually fairly easy to make.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe, Yakuta!  It sounds very good!  I had never heard of biryani.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> It is actually fairly easy to make.



Perhaps it will be this weekends project. I have some labne that is going up spoil...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the recipe and method I use.I use boned leg of lamb and serve the biryani with a good gravy.
Hyderabadi Mutton Biryani - YouTube


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

I just watched the chicken version of that video.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 2, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> This is the recipe and method I use.I use boned leg of lamb and serve the biryani with a good gravy.
> Hyderabadi Mutton Biryani - YouTube



I am making this right now....


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2012)

Are we sure that the OP meant "biryani"? I notice the title has been changed. There is such a thing as a "breyani". It seems to be a Malay or South African lamb stew.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a super easy recipe from Rachel Allen, incredibly easy to do and very tasty, I will write it up for you. I love biryani.


----------



## Shameez (Jun 4, 2012)

wow thanx for all response. I'll definitely try your recipe Yakuta and give you feedback


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your awesome recipe,  I will be making this sometime very soon.


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (Jun 4, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> This is the recipe and method I use.I use boned leg of lamb and serve the biryani with a good gravy.
> Hyderabadi Mutton Biryani - YouTube



I enjoyed the you tubes some helpful hints


----------



## Shameez (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanx for the video. Very informative


----------

